

Philippe Starck on design - huhtenberg
http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/philippe_starck_thinks_deep_on_design.html

======
huhtenberg
As a continuation of [http://gizmodo.com/343641/1960s-braun-products-hold-the-
secr...](http://gizmodo.com/343641/1960s-braun-products-hold-the-secrets-to-
apples-future).

I showed Bosch/Apple comparison to a friend of mine and he instantly replied
back with this - <http://pan.priceminister.com/photo/850889119_L.jpg>

Note the remote control. It has a ball. Guess what it does ? Yes, you guessed
right :) It is a work of Philippe Starck, the guy giving the talk. You may
also know him as a creator of the Space Juicer -
<http://www.google.ca/search?q=philippe+starck+juicer>. Very interesting
fellow.

